# NorCal Road Trip - Where to pedal?



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

howdy norcal!

the family is chartering a big ass RV and hitting the road at the end of the month.....going up the coast from LA - Big Sur, SF, Berkley (school shopping), Russian River, Medocino, Napa, Sonoma....ect.

any suggestions for some fairly easy, flattish, smooth, most beautiful roads to cycle? if you have them on strava that would be awesome!

Rokh Hard


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh gosh...so many!

Portola Valley Loop
Paradise Loop
Alpine Dam
Nicasio Dam
Nichelini Loop (start at Velo Vino - cool shop owned by Clif family)

Those are my most frequented. None are terribly emotionally challenging, but some have some hills. Nothing is going to be totally flat unless you do the Bay Trail, but the routes and roads are a bit questionable. The above are all really enjoyable rides.

Hope that helps!


Rokh Hard said:


> howdy norcal!
> 
> the family is chartering a big ass RV and hitting the road at the end of the month.....going up the coast from LA - Big Sur, SF, Berkley (school shopping), Russian River, Medocino, Napa, Sonoma....ect.
> 
> ...


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

We plan a similar SoCal-to-NorCal trip in July to take our daughter skool shopping. UCSB, Cal Poly, Stanford, Berkeley, Davis, etc. Not in a 5mpg behemoth, however, but in our 50mpg Prius. 

You could encounter rain or cold, so plan accordingly. Some gentle inclines between Solvang and Santa Maria make that area worthwhile. Then I enjoy the valley cutting thru San Luis Obispo. Some good roads in east San Jose along the foothills. Or west side around Saratoga and Los Altos. Very flat roads around UC Davis. Unfamiliar with Berkeley. Interested what others may suggest.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

AndreSF said:


> Oh gosh...so many!
> 
> Portola Valley Loop
> Paradise Loop
> ...


it sure does andreSF! thanks so much!! 




fast ferd said:


> We plan a similar SoCal-to-NorCal trip in July to take our daughter skool shopping. UCSB, Cal Poly, Stanford, Berkeley, Davis, etc. Not in a 5mpg behemoth, however, but in our 50mpg Prius.


ahhhhyes!!! love the prius!! looking to purchase the "wagon" version here soon, but neither one will fit two tween girls, two very precious kittins, two smelly dogs, gear, bikes and us for 2 weeks on the road....neither will our +200mpg chevy volt, or the "hippievan" (our traditional roadtrippin ride)......but the 30', 12mpg landyacht will! 



fast ferd said:


> You could encounter rain or cold, so plan accordingly. Some gentle inclines between Solvang and Santa Maria make that area worthwhile. Then I enjoy the valley cutting thru San Luis Obispo. Some good roads in east San Jose along the foothills. Or west side around Saratoga and Los Altos. Very flat roads around UC Davis. Unfamiliar with Berkeley.




yes, we are headed up beginning of april, not sure of the weather patterns then, there.....being north and all, but i suspect we will have some chilly damp days....its norcal!

we rode the solvang area (century) last weekend, beautiful area! i have a feeling that once we clear big sur its mendocino/russian river....we will see, go where the map takes us!



> Interested what others may suggest.




me too! keep the good suggestions coming norcal!


----------



## JStrube (Dec 19, 2013)

If near Sac, the river trail to Folsom. Velo Vino is cool, we are members, Cal Poly area, check the SLO bike club, they post tons of rides. Weather should be great, unless a system moves in. Coast gets foggy & damp when no rain. You aren't heading far enough north to make a difference.

Sea Otter Classic bike event is APR 10-13, they have a Fondo... Lots happening in Cen/Nor Cal that time of year.

John.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Rokh Hard said:


> it sure does andreSF! thanks so much!!
> 
> ...
> 
> me too! keep the good suggestions coming norcal!


I'll certainly hit you up for suggestions for the Southland. We come down several times a year to stay in the OC, but love going to LA.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

AndreSF said:


> I'll certainly hit you up for suggestions for the Southland. We come down several times a year to stay in the OC, but love going to LA.


im pretty new to cycling in and around LA....but if you go to SD, i know that area pretty well....lots of good riding there too! (less hit and runs)


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

if you do paradise loop you should add Hawk Hill to that

in napa I'm a fan of Pope Valley Loop (superset of Nichelini loop, also starts at Velo Vino)


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

systemr said:


> if you do paradise loop you should add Hawk Hill to that
> 
> in napa I'm a fan of Pope Valley Loop (superset of Nichelini loop, also starts at Velo Vino)



sounds like velo vino is the spot! thanks!


----------



## JStrube (Dec 19, 2013)

Rokh Hard said:


> sounds like velo vino is the spot! thanks!


The wine is good too!


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

JStrube said:


> The wine is good too!


Good place to start--they have espresso, supplies (tubes, nutrition, bottles...), and maps of routes that the staff know. Good place to end--very good wine, a bit of food, books, shopping (all bike, wine and food related) and gear (jerseys, shorts, tees). It's a regular visit for us.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

Rokh Hard said:


> howdy norcal!
> 
> the family is chartering a big ass RV and hitting the road at the end of the month.....going up the coast from LA - Big Sur, SF, Berkley (school shopping), Russian River, Medocino, Napa, Sonoma....ect.
> 
> ...


3rd try's a charm (stupid old slow work computer:mad2. Weather should be nice in Sonoma/Napa area. :thumbsup: Roads will be busy though as this is summer weather at early spring hotel rates so finding a quiet road may get tough.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

Double post. :mad2:


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

The Santa Ynez wine country has some nice cycling. You could camp at Jalama Beach.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

A nice flat ride in Berkeley is to drive to the Nimitz trail in Tilden park and bike out and back. If you or they want a less flat ride, ride up from the University via tunnel road, and over Grizley peak.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks for all the wonderful suggestions.....going to be hard to choose which rides!


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

going to do our best to hit this grand fondU out of velo vino...

Food & Wine Events Napa Valley | Bottega Gran Fondo

heading out tomorrow! see you on the road!


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

I contemplated that one, it looks really fun!

Happy trails and safe travels!!!



Rokh Hard said:


> going to do our best to hit this grand fondU out of velo vino...
> 
> Food & Wine Events Napa Valley | Bottega Gran Fondo
> 
> heading out tomorrow! see you on the road!


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

AndreSF said:


> I contemplated that one, it looks really fun!
> 
> Happy trails and safe travels!!!


thanks andreSF! 

not putting allot of miles on but the miles are quality!! here are a few pix.....


riverside in @ big sur - 











Inverness at Tomales Bay (at our friends restaurant, Saltwater) -










on the russian river today! more tales to come! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

rokh hard, intenso and a damn good cappuccino at cafe aquatica, jenner on the russian river....











more to come!


----------



## JStrube (Dec 19, 2013)

Can't see your attachments! Bummed because I want to!


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

JStrube said:


> Can't see your attachments! Bummed because I want to!



for some reason they are showing up as attachments and not images in the post....and i have VERY limited internet (here on the banks of the russian river) to sort it out....will try again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

JStrube said:


> Can't see your attachments! Bummed because I want to!



ok jsrube!!! backscroll thru the pix!! north to mendocino we go!! more to come!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

camp on the banks of the Russian River.....























more to come!


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Good stuff!
Looks like you guys are getting some serious quality on your trip. The river where it opens up at Jenner is spectacular!


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

AndreSF said:


> Good stuff!
> Looks like you guys are getting some serious quality on your trip. The river where it opens up at Jenner is spectacular!



yeah, jenner is incredible!.....now in calistoga/napa.....cycled to velo vino today, nice ride on silverado trail to st helena.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Bike Ride Profile | Velo Vino to the Walrus (RV) near Calistoga | Times and Records | Strava

Bike Ride Profile | Casini to Jenner and back near Occidental | Times and Records | Strava

Bike Ride Profile | Chilly today, hot Tomales (Bay)!! near Marin County, CA, USA | Times and Records | Strava

Bike Ride Profile | A taste of the Big, Sur near Big Sur | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

heading into the city (oakland/SF) tomorrow for a few days....."the girls" are going into SF for SF fun....i headed out for a (low traffic, high fun) ride.....any suggestions? post strava/garmin routes if you have them! thanks!


.....actually i might head back out here (to napa) for the bottega GF if nothing else catches my eye....and it says registration is closed.....

Food & Wine Events Napa Valley | Bottega Gran Fondo


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Bottega Gran Fondo of Napa!

me and Luciano of Pinarello....."made by-YAND!!"









the day....what a day!!!









the food.....

the ride!​


----------



## JStrube (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice ride! We rode the Sea Otter Classic Gran Fondo Sat in Monterey.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

JStrube said:


> Nice ride! We rode the Sea Otter Classic Gran Fondo Sat in Monterey.



awesome jstrube! some of our club (Remax/PAA) were there as well! so many good rides, so many good times!!! see you on the road!!!


----------

